# الماسح الضوئى 3



## وليد1314 (16 يونيو 2006)

*فكرة عمل الماسح الضوئي: *


*تقوم فكرة عمل الماسح الضوئي على التقاط الوثائق والصور عن طريق مرور ضوء على الوثيقه منعكس عن المرآة الداخلية ويقوم بتحويل هذه الحروف والصور إلى شفرات تحتوى على ( صفر , 1 ) ليقوم الحاسب بقراءتها أو تخزينها داخل الحاسب . 
*


*يبدأ عمل الماسح الضوئي بتثبيت الورقة على اللوح الزجاجي ثم وضع غطاء الماسح على الورقة . يقوم الماسح الضوئي بأخذ أوامره من وحدة المعالجة المركزية عن طريق الكابلات الطرفية. تبدأ دائرة التحكم بإعطاء أوامرها للمجموعة الكهربية بالعمل حيث يضئ المصباح وكذلك للمجموعة الميكانيكية بالحركة. تشمل المجموعة المتحركة ( رأس المسح ) على المرايا و الفلاتر (المرشحات) والعدسات وجهاز الشحنة المزدوجة . **CCD. تقوم رأس المسح بالتحرك بشكل بطيء على الوثيقة مرة واحدة . يثبت على هذه الرأس في نفس لوح تثبيت لضمان عدم حدوث أي اهتزازات للرأس أثناء عملية مسح ( scanning ) الوثيقة. تنعكس صورة الوثيقة عن طريق مرآة بزاوية معينه فتنتقل صورة الوثيقة إلى مرآة أخرى. ومن ثم إلى عدسة حيث تقوم هذه العدسة بتركيز صورة الوثيقة من خلال مرشح ( فلتر ) على جهاز الشحنة المزدوجة.
*
*تختلف طريقة المسح حسب نوع الماسح الضوئي ففي بعض أنواع أجهزة المسح الضوئي يتم استخدام طريقة للمسح عبر ثلاث مراحل بحيث تمر الوثيقة في كل مرحلة من هذه المراحل الثلاث عبر مرشــح للون مختلف (مرشح للون الأحمر وثاني للأخضر والثالث للأزرق). بعد الانتهاء من مراحل الترشيح الثلاثة يقوم البرنامج الخاص بالماسح الضوئي الموجود على جهاز الحاسب بإعادة تجميع الصور الثلاث في صورة واحدة شاملة الألوان.*

*ولكن توجد بعض أجهزة المسح الضوئي تستخدم طريقة المسح عبر مرحلة واحدة حيث تقوم العدسة بتقسيم الصورة إلى نسخ مصغرة من الصورة الأصلية تمر كل من هذه النسخ المصغرة عبر مرشح للون معين (أخضر أو أحمر أو أزرق) في طريقها إلى جهاز الشحنة المزدوجة. ثم يقوم الماسح الضوئي بإعادة تجميع البيانات الواردة إلى جهاز الشحنة المزدوجة في صورة واحدة كاملة الألوان.​*

*هناك تقنية أخرى أصبحت أكثر شيوعاً في أجهزة المسح الضوئي هي مجسات ملامسة الصورة. تستبدل تقنية جـهاز الشحنة المزدوجة والمـرايا والمرشحـات والمصباح والعدسـة بتقنية مجس ملامسـة الصورة ( **Compact Image Sensor CIS) حيث تتكون من صفوف من ضوء أحمر وأخضر وأزرق تعمل بتقنية الصمامات الثنائية. وتعمل هذه الآلية عن طريق نشر مجسات بطول المساحة التي ستجرى لها عملية مسح بعدد بين 300 إلى 600 مجس تنتشر بالقرب من اللوح الزجاجي الذي توضع عليه الوثيقة وعند إجراء عملية المسح تتحد هذه الصمامات الثنائية فتعطي ضوءاً أبيض حينئذ يتم التقاط الصورة المضيئة عن طريق صفوف المجسات. إلا أن هذا النوع من أجهزة المسح الضوئي لا يعطي صورة بنفس كفاءة الصورة المعطاة عن طريق الماسحات التي تستخدم تقنية أجهزة الشحنة المزدوجة لكنها تتميز بخفة وزنها وقلة سمكها.
*
*بعد عملية المسح لا بد أن تنقل الصور إلى جهاز الحاسب وهو الأمر الذي يتم عن طريق الكابل الموصل بين جهاز الماسح الضوئي والحاسب الشخصي. تختلف طريقة التوصيل مع الحاسب من ماسح لآخر فيمكن التوصيل عن طريق مخرج **USB أو مخرج متوازي Parallel ) أو سكا زي SCSI ). كما لا بد أن يتوافر على الحاسب برنامج التعريف بالماسح الضوئي واللغة الرئيسية التي تتعرف عليها معظم أجهزة الماسح الضوئي تعرف باسم TWAIN.
*
*عندما يتم مسح صفحة معينه لنص مقروء يتم نقله إلي الحاسب الشخصي كملف مكون من نقط صغيرة جدا أى أنه يفهمه كصوره بالتالي فإن معالجات النصوص ليست قادرة على التعامل معه كنص مكتوب لهذا لابد من معالجته أولا وتحويله الى نص مكتوب حتى يستطيع الحاسب التعامل معه كملف مكتوب.
*
*لكي تتحول مجموعة نقط الشاشة ( الصورة ) إلى حروف وكلمات 
**editable يجب أن تمرّ بعملية طويله تعرف ب ( **OCR**).*​



*طريقة إظهار الوثائق والصور *​ 
*يتم إظهار الوثائق والصور على أجهزة الحاسب بإحدى الطرق الاتيه:
*

*

Line art
*​

*هي أبسط طرق التمثيل وأقلها جوده نظرا لتمثيل كل نقطه من نقاط المصفوفة ثنائية الأبعاد ب 1 بت فقط بالتالي فإن معلومة النقطة الواحدة إما واحد أو صفر. فالواحد يمثل اللون الأبيض أما الصفر فهو يمثل اللون الأسود لذلك فإن هذه الطريقه للتمثيل لا تكون مجديه في إظهار الصور ولكنها تكون مفيدة في الوثائق المكتوبة أو في الرسومات التي تحتوى على خطوط.​*



*Grayscale*

*ونظرا لضعف الطريقة السابقة في الحصول على صور جيده فقد تم تقسيم الدرجات بين اللونين الأسود والأبيض إلى 256 درجه يتم التعبير عنهم ب 8 بت وهذه الدرجات يطلق عليها​​​**Grayscale. وأصبحت هذه الطريقة أكثر فائدة في تمثيل الصور.*<U>​*

True color
*
</U>

*تتكون الألوان من 3 ألوان أساسيه هي الأحمر والأخضر والأزرق يتم المزج فيما بينها لتعطى الألوان الطبيعية. يتم تمثيل كل لون منفصل ب 8 بت لتعطى 256 درجه من درجات ذلك اللون. أي أن الألوان الطبيعية تتمثل ب 24 بت لتعطى حوالي 16 مليون لون مختلف. وهذه الطريقة أفضل الطرق المستخدمة لإظهار الصور. 
*



*أنواع ملفات تخزين الوثائق*
*تتفاوت الماسحات الضوئية فيما بينها من حيث درجة نقاء الصورة ووضوحها. والحد الأدنى لنقاء الصورة في أغلب أجهزة المسح الضوئي هو 300 نقطة في البوصه وهو ما يتحدد بعدد المجسات في الصف الواحد.
*


*كما يؤثر أسلوب تخزين الوثائق بداخل الكمبيوتر على حجم الملفات المخزنة . يقوم الماسح الضوئي بإرسال الوثيقة أو الصورة على هيئة مصفوفة ثنائية الأبعاد تتكون من مجموعة نقاط في المستوى الأفقي ومجموعه أخرى في المستوى الرأسي. تتمثل كل نقطه من النقاط بواسطة عدد من البت. كلما زاد عدد البت الممثل للنقطه الواحدة كلما زاد حجم الملف الذي سيتم تخزينه وزادت درجة وضوح الوثيقة المحفوظة. ومن الممكن تخزين الوثيقة من خلال ملفات ( ***.BMP ) أو ملفات ( *.TIFF ) أو ملفات ( *.GIF ) أو ملفات ( *.JPEG ).
*
*و بعد هذا العرض تتم طريقة المفاضلة بين الأنواع المختلفة للماسحات الضوئية على أساس نوع الماسح الضوئي وحجم الوثيقة المراد إجراء عملية المسح لها ودرجة الدقة المطلوبة للوثيقة. كذلك يراعى عند شراء الماسح الضوئي أن يكون معه برنامج التعريف الخاص به بالإضافة إلى برنامج مبسط لتحرير الصور وبرنامج القراءة الآلية للنصوص الذي يسمح بتحويل النصوص من وثائق مكتوبة إلى ملف نصي على الحاسب الشخصي. 
*


----------

